# Exotics in Zoos



## TriggerFish (May 2, 2010)

So I'm pretty new to the plethora of rules involved with keeping reptiles in general. What I do understand is that exotic species are a no no.

I've always loved the concept of keeping a chameleon. I know now that it will never happen unless I move overseas. That isn't going to happen, so I am resigned to wishful thinking.

I went to the zoo where I live in Canberra today (I live in Canberra, not the zoo....couldn't quite figure that sentence out so it sounded right...). They have a few reptiles, many of them certainly not natives. They had a Veiled Chameleon (Chamaeleo calyptratus) on display. Great to see one in the flesh (see pics below). It was shedding, so I think it's colours were a little dulled. The flash on my camera probably gives the wrong impression of the colours it was displaying, but, does sort of demonstrate what I mean about the shedding probably affecting it's colouration.

Getting to the point. I was under the impression that even zoos had pretty much buckleys of getting permission to keep chameleons. Is that not the case?

Oh, I added a nice pic of an iguana that I saw while we were there too. Cheerful looking dude aint he


----------



## Mayo (May 2, 2010)

No Zoo's are different they can keep pretty much anything


----------



## Slats (May 2, 2010)

Mayo said:


> No Zoo's are different they can keep pretty much anything


 
New Legislation is QLD states they aren't allowed any new species, only what they keep at the location.
So if they didn't have one already... they're not going to.


----------



## Stevo2 (May 3, 2010)

Slats said:


> New Legislation is QLD states they aren't allowed any new species, only what they keep at the location.
> So if they didn't have one already... they're not going to.


 
How stupid is that!! Zoos are MEANT to trade genetic material to ensure that species are secured into the future... That involves their current species, and new species if they have the room to take them on. Plain old beaurocratic stupidity, as always..


----------



## Waterrat (May 3, 2010)

Slats said:


> New Legislation is QLD states they aren't allowed any new species, only what they keep at the location.
> So if they didn't have one already... they're not going to.


 

Can you please post a link to that?
As I understand, exotic animals come under the federal fauna authorities, not state. Zoos are also in different categories and I believe that only "A Class" Zoos can import. Class 2 can display but must obtain their animals from within Australia. ..... unless there were some more recent changes.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 3, 2010)

Not sure about the classification of zoos in Oz (haven't got time to look until tonight!) but I know that Taronga and the Australian Reptile Park have facilities for quarantining exotic reptiles, and not too long ago the ARP imported Veiled Chameleons.

There are complex rules governinmg the import of reptiles from overseas, even for zoos, and each species requested is treated on a case by case basis, with regard to pest potential, etc. It's not just a matter of wanting something because the like it - any import has to be justified through many different criteria.

As far as I understand it Michael, the feds are responsible overall for the import and management of exotics in Australia, but the day to day management and movement of these animals within the country is overseen by the various state bodies - wildlife authorities and ag departments... in NSW it's DECCW & DPI.

Jamie.


----------



## Slats (May 3, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Can you please post a link to that?
> As I understand, exotic animals come under the federal fauna authorities, not state. Zoos are also in different categories and I believe that only "A Class" Zoos can import. Class 2 can display but must obtain their animals from within Australia. ..... unless there were some more recent changes.


 
This is what a herp at aus zoo was explaining to me.
I mean, i'm not going to call him a liar.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 3, 2010)

No, Qld Zoos can acquire new exotics and can trade between other Zoos etc, however they have to apply to the DPI stating facilities, staff skill sets, quaranteen and biosecurity measures etc to keep and maintain exotic reptiles. 

Qld is definately not allowed Venomous exotic reptiles though.


----------



## TriggerFish (May 3, 2010)

Glad to have started such an interesting debate.

Given the tough restrictions in place for zoos, it would be nothing but false hope to hold out that the home enthusiast could ever dream of keeping such a creature. I understand the potential issues with introduced species and am not naive enough to think that people still don't keep them under covers as it were. I won't be doing it unless it ever became legal. It would be nice though.


----------

